# 4 wheel steering



## marcuslogsdon (Aug 2, 2004)

hey everyone im a newbie looking to buy a 91' 300zx in the next couple of months I have a quick question. is the 4 wheel steering standard on all models from '90-'96? somewhere i read that it only came with the TT model.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

marcuslogsdon said:


> hey everyone im a newbie looking to buy a 91' 300zx in the next couple of months I have a quick question. is the 4 wheel steering standard on all models from '90-'96? somewhere i read that it only came with the TT model.


The HICAS only came with the TT.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya the HICAS 4 wheel steering only comes on the TT model but stillen sells the HICAS eliminator kit so takes away the rear steering if you dont like it


----------

